# Hyatt ROFR



## ntsmith

Hello Everyone,
I want to buy a Florida Hyatt timeshare.  I made an offer on a resale and I was notified today that the developer exercised ROFR. The closing company said this never usually happens.  Not sure if I believe that since I have no prior experience with Hyatt Vacation Club.  

Has anyone else recently had one taken by the developer?  Has anyone recently passed ROFR?  Is it worth going through the process of locating another unit, doing all the paperwork and waiting 30 days again?  

Thanks!


----------



## lizap

Hyatt had rarely been exercising ROFR, but maybe things are changing now that they are owned by II.




ntsmith said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I want to buy a Florida Hyatt timeshare.  I made an offer on a resale and I was notified today that the developer exercised ROFR. The closing company said this never usually happens.  Not sure if I believe that since I have no prior experience with Hyatt Vacation Club.
> 
> Has anyone else recently had one taken by the developer?  Has anyone recently passed ROFR?  Is it worth going through the process of locating another unit, doing all the paperwork and waiting 30 days again?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sjsharkie

Did you receive a copy of the ROFR exercise from the closing company?

It rarely does happen from what I have seen but I'm not sure what deal you got for the unit so it is hard to say whether II is starting to exercise rofr more often or if this is a one off.

Ryan

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ntsmith

sjsharkie said:


> Did you receive a copy of the ROFR exercise from the closing company?
> 
> It rarely does happen from what I have seen but I'm not sure what deal you got for the unit so it is hard to say whether II is starting to exercise rofr more often or if this is a one off.
> 
> Ryan
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk




Yes I received a copy of the ROFR exercise.


----------



## wilma

My nieces recently won an ebay auction for a Hyatt Sierra January week for $150. Hyatt exercised ROFR yesterday.


----------



## lizap

I guess this is good as it is helping support unit prices..




wilma said:


> My nieces recently won an ebay auction for a Hyatt Sierra January week for $150. Hyatt exercised ROFR yesterday.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan

Here is what I think Hyatt is doing and why........  They are stocking up on inventory to prepare for the newly announced "pure points program", buy buying back cheap 1300 and 1400 points weeks to re-sell to current owners as "extra" or "flex" points and stripping the deeded week from them.  I also think that these extra points will be "dished" out on Jan 1. of each year, instead of the deeded week date. (or perhaps the buyer will get to pick?)  The idea to figure out a way to do exactly what i just described above was actually explained to me by a hyatt sales lady back in fall of 2013.

What ever they end up doing with the new program, i hope there are laws in place so they can sell not more time or "points" then what would be allowed if they were just deeded weeks, Basically selling more time then what is available and flooding the pool and making reservations more difficult.


----------



## lizap

I don't get it - we already have a points program.  Is Hyatt going the way of Marriott?




scsu_hockey_fan said:


> Here is what I think Hyatt is doing and why........  They are stocking up on inventory to prepare for the newly announced "pure points program", buy buying back cheap 1300 and 1400 points weeks to re-sell to current owners as "extra" or "flex" points and stripping the deeded week from them.  I also think that these extra points will be "dished" out on Jan 1. of each year, instead of the deeded week date. (or perhaps the buyer will get to pick?)  The idea to figure out a way to do exactly what i just described above was actually explained to me by a hyatt sales lady back in fall of 2013.
> 
> What ever they end up doing with the new program, i hope there are laws in place so they can sell not more time or "points" then what would be allowed if they were just deeded weeks, Basically selling more time then what is available and flooding the pool and making reservations more difficult.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan

Please see thred on "hyatt pure points program" from last month. Sounds like "sales" in the "future" are going to just be for just points and not a hrpp execpt for maui.  





lizap said:


> I don't get it - we already have a points program.  Is Hyatt going the way of Marriott?


----------



## lizap

I read this thread, but we still don't know the details yet.  My guess is they are going to try to get more $ from existing owners, ala Marriott..




scsu_hockey_fan said:


> Please see thred on "hyatt pure points program" from last month. Sounds like "sales" in the "future" are going to just be for just points and not a hrpp execpt for maui.


----------



## Key West Bill

*Hyatt in Florida*

We recently bought a week for $7,000 on the secondary market.  The Hyatt price was about $37,000 with some incentives.  They did not challenge but a person at Hyatt told us that they were going to begin.  That was in July.  The person who found one for $150 was a no-brainer for Hyatt as they can resell it for thousands more.  I hate to see the move to points as that makes inventory scarce.


----------



## ondeadlin

I recently closed on an 1800 point week for $1,750, which I thought was a good price, but never worried about passing ROFR because prior to now I'd never heard of a week being bought back.


----------



## Beaglemom3

I bought a platinum, 2000 pts, week 6, at the Hyatt Sunset Harbor (HSH) for $9.5k at the beginning of this year and a gold, 1880 pts., week 4 at HSH, last year for $8.5k.
I was assured by both resale agents that they would pass ROFR and they did.

-


----------



## lizap

You got a great price for 1800 points.



ondeadlin said:


> I recently closed on an 1800 point week for $1,750, which I thought was a good price, but never worried about passing ROFR because prior to now I'd never heard of a week being bought back.


----------



## ondeadlin

One key clarification:  It was an EOY week (even).

I've got other weeks and another full every year week would have been too much.  EOY was exactly what I wanted - I'd been looking for it for a while on eBay.

So, yes, if it were every year, it would have been a great price.  For EOY, I think it was good.


----------



## Beaglemom3

ondeadlin said:


> One key clarification:  It was an EOY week (even).
> 
> I've got other weeks and another full every year week would have been too much.  EOY was exactly what I wanted - I'd been looking for it for a while on eBay.
> 
> So, yes, if it were every year, it would have been a great price.  For EOY, I think it was good.



 It is a great price. Best I've heard of even for an EOY.

 I decided to pay what I paid as it's exactly where & when I wanted to stay in late January and February. Did not quibble as I did not want to lose out.

 You see, I had been looking for a cottage or condo in Key West to buy, but did not want a 4th house to be responsible for. So, I thought about getting 2-3 contiguous weeks of timeshare in Key West and maybe one more in one of the upper Keys for a winter escape. 

"My Plan" (Custer had a plan, too )
Right now I have week 4 at HSH, then we move out to the Marriott Beachside for week 5(using MRPs) and then back to HSH for week 6. I can play with some different points arrangement, but at least we escape the harsh New England winters for a few weeks now without the worry of another house.


----------



## ondeadlin

Beaglemom3 said:


> I decided to pay what I paid as it's exactly where & when I wanted to stay in late January and February. Did not quibble as I did not want to lose out.



Sometimes the price is less important than getting exactly what you want.

Sounds like a GREAT plan!


----------



## Beaglemom3

ondeadlin said:


> Sometimes the price is less important than getting exactly what you want.
> 
> Sounds like a GREAT plan!



Thanks !

May I ask where you bought ?  1800 points will take you far ."Ya done good !".

I am fond of the Coconut Plantation. Best lazy river pool !

=


----------



## suzannesimon

That Marriott Beachside is a beautiful resort.  We stayed there a couple days after a partial week at Hyatt Windward Point.  It looks like it was built as a timeshare.  The units are beautiful.


----------



## lizap

I agree.  Still an excellent price for 1800 points..



Beaglemom3 said:


> It is a great price. Best I've heard of even for an EOY.
> 
> I decided to pay what I paid as it's exactly where & when I wanted to stay in late January and February. Did not quibble as I did not want to lose out.
> 
> You see, I had been looking for a cottage or condo in Key West to buy, but did not want a 4th house to be responsible for. So, I thought about getting 2-3 contiguous weeks of timeshare in Key West and maybe one more in one of the upper Keys for a winter escape.
> 
> "My Plan" (Custer had a plan, too )
> Right now I have week 4 at HSH, then we move out to the Marriott Beachside for week 5(using MRPs) and then back to HSH for week 6. I can play with some different points arrangement, but at least we escape the harsh New England winters for a few weeks now without the worry of another house.


----------



## Beaglemom3

suzannesimon said:


> That Marriott Beachside is a beautiful resort.  We stayed there a couple days after a partial week at Hyatt Windward Point.  It looks like it was built as a timeshare.  The units are beautiful.



Thanks, Suzanne, for sharing that. The reviews and photos looked good, but there's nothing like a Tugger's input !

  I opted for the larger, condo-like unit and water view, for an upcharge. Just a splurge.

  -


----------



## ondeadlin

Beaglemom3 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> May I ask where you bought ?  1800 points will take you far ."Ya done good !".
> 
> I am fond of the Coconut Plantation. Best lazy river pool !



Wild Oak Ranch.  We may not ever visit.  We love the Hyatt ski properties.  The 1800 points gives us flexibility to either tack weekend stays on to other II exchanges or go for multiple week-long stays in a studio.


----------



## TFTG

I was able to purchase week 51 at Hyatt High Sierra a few months ago in July and it passed Hyatt's ROFR.  I feel the price I paid was reasonable for a Christmas week and was worried they would exercise ROFR.  

As others have mentioned above, it looks like the new owner of HRC, Interval Intl, is looking to buy back inventory at lower prices and either keep prices high and/or get cheaper inventory for their new "Pure Points Program" they recently announced.  

It will be interesting to see how this plays out over the next year...and what the new program will exactly consist of.


----------



## suzannesimon

ntsmith said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I want to buy a Florida Hyatt timeshare.  I made an offer on a resale and I was notified today that the developer exercised ROFR. The closing company said this never usually happens.  Not sure if I believe that since I have no prior experience with Hyatt Vacation Club.
> 
> Has anyone else recently had one taken by the developer?  Has anyone recently passed ROFR?  Is it worth going through the process of locating another unit, doing all the paperwork and waiting 30 days again?
> 
> Thanks!



I didn't see what price the Hyatt Vacation club was ROFR'd.  Could you share it with us?


----------



## ondeadlin

If they're buying back weeks at the absolute lowest end of the spectrum for a Marriott-like trust, I think that's probably good for current owners.  It will support resale prices and ensure those weeks are regularly paying MFs.

Hard to evaluate a hypothetical trust program until we see (1) in what increments they offer points; (2) the price per point; and (3) the MF per point.


----------



## SunandFun83

*ROFR Prices*

Please remember to post your ROFR information at Kal's Hyatt page.

http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm

Kal is a great resource for Hyatt owners and it is up to us, owners, to help make his information useful.

When you state a price, and it is EOY, you really need to say EOY.  I think you could have purchased points at Pinon Point every year at that price.  Sunset Harbor is a special property and hard to reserve with points.  That means the price might be good for the "Exactly when and where I want to go" purchase.

I see lots of Coconut Plantation Platinum Weeks now on redweec.com.  There used to only be gold or silver.  I think there are six or seven platinum weeks listed now.


----------



## ntsmith

suzannesimon said:


> I didn't see what price the Hyatt Vacation club was ROFR'd.  Could you share it with us?



What a great discussion!  I appreciate everyone's input.  It helps a lot!

I was under contract for a $2500 silver Beach House property with 1400 points.  I thought the price was fair considering many sites have those units for around $4000 max.  Plus Beach House needs some major renovations.  They said they are working on kitchens and furniture now and will get to bathrooms in a year or two. Will that be enough of an update?  At this time, the TA reviews are poor.  

I have also heard that they have been exercising for Coconut Plantation units as well.  Could that be due to the new buildings coming in 2017?  What's going to happen to the CP mfs once the new buildings open?  A huge increase maybe?   

I need to look into this "Pure Points" program. Just the sound of it scares me. *I will be very upset if I purchase a resale and then Hyatt turns into Marriott Destination Points. * I love all of the resort choices Marriott offers but would *never, ever *buy into the Destination Points program.  I feel sorry for those original deed owners who bought into the DP and weren't given enough points to go to places that they used to go to using the traditional week-to-week trade.  It's really terrible what Marriott did to their long-term, loyal, decade-mf-paying deed owners.  All that mf money put into Marriott for years and years only to have them make it impossible for legacy owners to travel within the vacation club system.  *End Rant*

Even though I'm trying to purchase resale, I truly hope Hyatt's new program has some integrity.


----------



## suzannesimon

I'm a weeks owner in Marriott and very happy with my weeks.  I have the option to elect the points any year that I want.  I only have tried the points once, however, since they gave us the option.  Some owners really like their destination points options.  It has expanded our vacation options, not limited them.  All the big companies seem to be jumping on the points systems - Hyatt, Marriott and Starwood.  I, for one, am happy to be paying maintenance fees on my weeks instead of Trust points, however.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan

I think the marriot situation was different. They had no points program. Hyatt already has an exsiting one in place. So ive been told.





ntsmith said:


> What a great discussion!  I appreciate everyone's input.  It helps a lot!
> 
> I was under contract for a $2500 silver Beach House property with 1400 points.  I thought the price was fair considering many sites have those units for around $4000 max.  Plus Beach House needs some major renovations.  They said they are working on kitchens and furniture now and will get to bathrooms in a year or two. Will that be enough of an update?  At this time, the TA reviews are poor.
> 
> I have also heard that they have been exercising for Coconut Plantation units as well.  Could that be due to the new buildings coming in 2017?  What's going to happen to the CP mfs once the new buildings open?  A huge increase maybe?
> 
> I need to look into this "Pure Points" program. Just the sound of it scares me. *I will be very upset if I purchase a resale and then Hyatt turns into Marriott Destination Points. * I love all of the resort choices Marriott offers but would *never, ever *buy into the Destination Points program.  I feel sorry for those original deed owners who bought into the DP and weren't given enough points to go to places that they used to go to using the traditional week-to-week trade.  It's really terrible what Marriott did to their long-term, loyal, decade-mf-paying deed owners.  All that mf money put into Marriott for years and years only to have them make it impossible for legacy owners to travel within the vacation club system.  *End Rant*
> 
> Even though I'm trying to purchase resale, I truly hope Hyatt's new program has some integrity.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan

As ive been shopping a broker told me they just took one from high sierra silver for $2, 500 and another one for a gold week at coconut for $4, 000. 





ondeadlin said:


> If they're buying back weeks at the absolute lowest end of the spectrum for a Marriott-like trust, I think that's probably good for current owners.  It will support resale prices and ensure those weeks are regularly paying MFs.
> 
> Hard to evaluate a hypothetical trust program until we see (1) in what increments they offer points; (2) the price per point; and (3) the MF per point.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

They just bought back a piñon pointe 2000 PTs for 5200 as well as a beach house 1800 for 4200. Wonder if higher priced ones will get through and what the new cap is


----------



## Beaglemom3

Tucson traveler said:


> They just bought back a piñon pointe 2000 PTs for 5200 as well as a beach house 1800 for 4200. Wonder if higher priced ones will get through and what the new cap is



Good question and this gives me pause.

There was a time when everything passed ROFR. I am going to contact a TS Realtor acquaintance and ask her. Will report back.


-


----------



## lizap

These prices are quite low for the number of points.  For whatever reason, the end result is that resale prices are being stabilized/supported, and for that, I'm pleased.




Tucson traveler said:


> They just bought back a piñon pointe 2000 PTs for 5200 as well as a beach house 1800 for 4200. Wonder if higher priced ones will get through and what the new cap is


----------



## ntsmith

lizap said:


> These prices are quite low for the number of points.  For whatever reason, the end result is that resale prices are being stabilized/supported, and for that, I'm pleased.




I agree that stabilizing resale prices is good for owners.  I just wonder if the increased exercising of ROFR will deter potential resale buyers.  Resale buyers are now facing higher prices for units, lower chances of ROFR being waived and a lot of wasted time/effort.  I've always felt that the buyer is "used" in the timeshare resale situation.  If Hyatt takes the week, the seller is unaffected and will still be paid contracted price under the contracted terms.  Hyatt gets a cheap week only to turn around and sell it for triple the resale price.  However, the buyer is left to begin the search for another unit/week, faces more negotiations and paperwork AND has to wait for their escrow deposit to be returned.  I just experienced this and am unsure if I want to start over again. Just my perspective.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

The question is what is the price point that would get through ROFR and it is an unknown right now for buyers. The piñon pointe 2000 pt week was bought back at 5900 which is still low. We paid 8000 for our 2000 PTs. It is all a guessing game right now. We would like another week in Florida 1880. or 2000 pts but not sure what bid would get through.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Tucson traveler said:


> The question is what is the price point that would get through ROFR and it is an unknown right now for buyers. The piñon pointe 2000 pt week was bought back at 5900 which is still low. We paid 8000 for our 2000 PTs. It is all a guessing game right now. We would like another week in Florida 1880. or 2000 pts but not sure what bid would get through.



  There's a site called "myresortnetwork". They have a list of sold properties, but they charge a fee to see this.

 I've accessed it before and it gave a list of what properties sold for.

 There is a nominal fee to see this list, but it is worth it if you're trying not to overspend.

http://www.myresortnetwork.com/   Enter the resort name you're interested in. Then go to _for sale_. Scroll way down to see "sold". This is where you'll have to pay to see the sale price. 

0


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Thank you. Do you know if they list which ones Hyatt bought back and that price.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Tucson traveler said:


> Thank you. Do you know if they list which ones Hyatt bought back and that price.



  Sorry, I haven't seen that. Only the actually sales are listed. The last time I looked at the list, Hyatt wasn't exercising any ROFRs that I know of.

  I have a call into a timeshare broker acquaintance. She has some expertise with Hyatt resales .

  Is there a particular resort or resorts you'd like me to ask about ? I'd be happy to.

-


----------



## lizap

My guess is 8k for 2,000 pts. is about right..




Tucson traveler said:


> The question is what is the price point that would get through ROFR and it is an unknown right now for buyers. The piñon pointe 2000 pt week was bought back at 5900 which is still low. We paid 8000 for our 2000 PTs. It is all a guessing game right now. We would like another week in Florida 1880. or 2000 pts but not sure what bid would get through.


----------



## optimist

I just sold my Hyatt beach house 2200 point week 7 for 10k. I bought it 5 years ago for 14k.


----------



## Marathoner

optimist said:


> I just sold my Hyatt beach house 2200 point week 7 for 10k. I bought it 5 years ago for 14k.



Why did you decide to sell your Hyatt week over your other ones - SDO or HGVC? Just curious since I recently bought a 2200pt Hyatt!


----------



## optimist

Marathoner said:


> Why did you decide to sell your Hyatt week over your other ones - SDO or HGVC?



I was going to address this same question in the other thread you started but since you asked... 
2200 points every year was just too many vacation weeks to trade and i was not that interested in the Hyatt properties since they are mostly on the west coast or Florida.   In the 5 years that we owned it, we traded it internally twice. Once to Sunset Harbor and the other to Sedona. The rooms in both cases were very disappointing.  Why buy Hyatt then? Because it's a great trader!
The SDO and Hilton ones we own are EOY, which is just right.


----------



## herillc

optimist said:


> I was going to address this same question in the other thread you started but since you asked...
> 2200 points every year was just too many vacation weeks to trade and i was not that interested in the Hyatt properties since they are mostly on the west coast or Florida.   In the 5 years that we owned it, we traded it internally twice. Once to Sunset Harbor and the other to Sedona. The rooms in both cases were very disappointing.  Why buy Hyatt then? Because it's a great trader!
> The SDO and Hilton ones we own are EOY, which is just right.



I am surprised that you were disappointed in room of Sedona.
It is the newest Hyatt resort and room was beautiful when I visited there 3 years ago. Not as nice as Hyatt Grand Aspen, but equally nice to Coconut Plantation, IMO.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

We stayed in a very nice 1 bedroom in Sedona, top quality but we booked a studio for my daughter and her husband and they complained that it was tiny and they kept bumping into each other. We are trying out a studio in 2 weeks for a short 2 night stay so hope our experience is better. I know that in Beaver Creek there is a large variance in the size of studios. The one negative about Sedona is that the bottom floor is quite dark as it is below ground level. Even given that it is still nice


----------



## grevas1

*ROFR Waiver*



ntsmith said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I want to buy a Florida Hyatt timeshare.  I made an offer on a resale and I was notified today that the developer exercised ROFR. The closing company said this never usually happens.  Not sure if I believe that since I have no prior experience with Hyatt Vacation Club.
> 
> Has anyone else recently had one taken by the developer?  Has anyone recently passed ROFR?  Is it worth going through the process of locating another unit, doing all the paperwork and waiting 30 days again?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, received comfirmation the bronze week, 1300 points at Hyatt High Sierra passed ROFR.  Got it recently on eBay for $1 plus closing amd transfer fees.  Given I love Tahoe, I think this was a score.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

How long ago did it pass ROFR? I know they just started buying them back so ones from July , Aug went through? Maybe they aren't bothering with the smaller point packages? Has anyone else passed ROFR?


----------



## grevas1

The 1300 point bronze week at Hyatt High Sierra passed ROFR October 9, 2015.


----------



## Creekway6

While I was prepared to do more, I stumbled upon a $1 1400 point week at Wild Oak.  It was just submitted today.  I'll update here on how it fares in the ROFR.


----------



## cubsrule

*ROFR prices*



Beaglemom3 said:


> Sorry, I haven't seen that. Only the actually sales are listed. The last time I looked at the list, Hyatt wasn't exercising any ROFRs that I know of.
> 
> I have a call into a timeshare broker acquaintance. She has some expertise with Hyatt resales .
> 
> Is there a particular resort or resorts you'd like me to ask about ? I'd be happy to.
> 
> -



Hi,,
I just submitted a bid for a week 25 at Hyatt Sunset Harbor and it is now going through ROFR. My first Timeshare!!!!  I was told that it always passes ROFR but now am worried.  How long does this process take?    
Are you happy with Sunset Harbor, the Hyatt point system and Interval?  I really enjoy the keys so most of my time will be there, but just curious.

Appreciate any info..


----------



## suzannesimon

I bought Sunset Harbor a few years ago and love it.  It's not the most plush timeshare, but the location is the best in Key West I think.  It is close to everything on Duvall St., but still quiet.  They didn't used to exercise ROFR, but seem to have started lately.  My guess is that since they started planning on a Pure Points System (whatever that means), we have seen them exercising their ROFR.  I especially like the fixed week, fixed unit.  You are never disappointed - you always know what you are getting.  I understand that trading in the Hyatt network is pretty easy.  It's a great program for Interval Int'l also.  If you can live with studios and shoulder seasons, you can frequently get 3 weeks at other resorts from your  2 bedroom unit.


----------



## Beaglemom3

cubsrule said:


> Hi,,
> I just submitted a bid for a week 25 at Hyatt Sunset Harbor and it is now going through ROFR. My first Timeshare!!!!  I was told that it always passes ROFR but now am worried.  How long does this process take?
> Are you happy with Sunset Harbor, the Hyatt point system and Interval?  I really enjoy the keys so most of my time will be there, but just curious.
> 
> Appreciate any info..





suzannesimon said:


> I bought Sunset Harbor a few years ago and love it.  It's not the most plush timeshare, but the location is the best in Key West I think.  It is close to everything on Duvall St., but still quiet.  They didn't used to exercise ROFR, but seem to have started lately.  My guess is that since they started planning on a Pure Points System (whatever that means), we have seen them exercising their ROFR.  I especially like the fixed week, fixed unit.  You are never disappointed - you always know what you are getting.  I understand that trading in the Hyatt network is pretty easy.  It's a great program for Interval Int'l also.  If you can live with studios and shoulder seasons, you can frequently get 3 weeks at other resorts from your  2 bedroom unit.




Cubs,
  See Suzanne's post below yours. Her post is spot-on.

  Week 25 may pass ROFR, but it could depend on what your offered bid is. Historically, it has taken ~30 days. Lots of variables. If you can be more specific, we can answer you better.

  The process of trading within the Hyatt network is easy, getting exactly what you want isn't always easy unless you want off season or shoulder seasons. It's not impossible to "exchange up" if there is availability.

  Read our Kal's website and take the time to read all about the Hyatt system.

  0


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Ours passed right of first refusal this time. Hyatt exercised their right last month and we decided to try one more time only. Paid an extra 1,400 to be sure and got it. We are celebrating. Actually we are at Hyatt Park Residence right now, total 5 star resort. I will write a review but we are loving it! Hyatt did not take 30 days either, only 3 weeks this time. We now own 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Beaglemom3

Tucson traveler said:


> Ours passed right of first refusal this time. Hyatt exercised their right last month and we decided to try one more time only. Paid an extra 1,400 to be sure and got it. We are celebrating. Actually we are at Hyatt Park Residence right now, total 5 star resort. I will write a review but we are loving it! Hyatt did not take 30 days either, only 3 weeks this time. We now own 2 weeks!!!



  Great story with a happy ending !

  I, too, "paid up" on my 2nd Hyatt, "just to be sure".


0


----------



## cubsrule

Beaglemom3 said:


> Great story with a happy ending !
> 
> I, too, "paid up" on my 2nd Hyatt, "just to be sure".
> 
> 
> 0



My 6K offer was accepted last week on a week 25, 2 bed/2 bath unit.  Not sure if that is good enough or not.  Prices at different resorts seem to be all over the place.   thanks for the info..


----------



## Beaglemom3

cubsrule said:


> My 6K offer was accepted last week on a week 25, 2 bed/2 bath unit.  Not sure if that is good enough or not.  Prices at different resorts seem to be all over the place.   thanks for the info..



  Thanks for disclosing. I would be very surprised if this doesn't pass.

  I hope it does. It's a great place.


0


----------



## joewillie12

cubsrule said:


> My 6K offer was accepted last week on a week 25, 2 bed/2 bath unit.  Not sure if that is good enough or not.  Prices at different resorts seem to be all over the place.   thanks for the info..


 Good luck and please let us know. You'll love HSH.


----------



## cubsrule

joewillie12 said:


> Good luck and please let us know. You'll love HSH.




It looks like my offer has cleared the ROFR.   Can someone let me know what happens next?  Will I get something from Hyatt before the closing and I part with my cash?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## suzannesimon

The Title Company already has something from Hyatt.  They won't let it close without it.
Congratulations - it's a great place and you got a great price.  I'd like to find another one, too.


----------



## cubsrule

suzannesimon said:


> The Title Company already has something from Hyatt.  They won't let it close without it.
> Congratulations - it's a great place and you got a great price.  I'd like to find another one, too.



I now have the contract in hand and ready to close.  How do I know I am not sending money to some guy in his basement?
Any way to verify?

Thanks, all


----------



## suzannesimon

The money should go to the Title Company.  Have you heard from them yet?


----------



## cubsrule

Yes,,  World Vacation Title.  They sent a link to send electronically or I can mail them a check with the signed/notarized contract via USPS


----------



## suzannesimon

Do some investigating on line.  I couldn't find a World Vacation Title when I Googled it.  I only question it because our real estate company has had 5 recent cases of Malware lurking on some buyrs'  computers and they received email directing them where to wire the money for real estate settlements and it was totally bogus.  They eventually got all the money back but it took some time.  I'm certainly not saying that is the case here but it is worth your time to do a little investigating.  I get 2-5 fake emails a day that look very authentic.  Once you click on their link, they can plant the software on your computer.  It's really easy to get fooled.  Their logo's all look authentic.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Is it* Vacation World Title *in Florida ?

If so, I've used them before and have contact information if you'd like to compare.




-


----------



## suzannesimon

That's great if a Tugger used them!


----------



## Beaglemom3

Cubsrule,

  Who are you dealing with; name, email address and phone number, please ?

  I can compare against my recent closing and verify at the same time.

  All went well with Vacation World Title.


  B.


----------



## cubsrule

The contract has 
Vacation World title, LLC
2000 N. Dixie Highway, Suite 201
Boca Raton, FL 33431
561-409-3643
Vacationworldtitle.com

I am working with a Thomas Kwok and a sofia bardalez  from Fidelity.

I have done a lot of looking online and it all looks legit but stuff is so easy to fake online these days.  Just hoping somebody has dealt with these folks...

thanks all for helping..  Really appreciate it....


----------



## Beaglemom3

cubsrule said:


> The contract has
> Vacation World title, LLC
> 2000 N. Dixie Highway, Suite 201
> Boca Raton, FL 33431
> 561-409-3643
> Vacationworldtitle.com
> 
> I am working with a Thomas Kwok and a sofia bardalez  from Fidelity.
> 
> I have done a lot of looking online and it all looks legit but stuff is so easy to fake online these days.  Just hoping somebody has dealt with these folks...
> 
> thanks all for helping..  Really appreciate it....



Thanks for posting this, we were a little worried if it wasn't. It's easy to mix up the name.

I have done business with them and all went well. I don't know Tania or Thomas, but all went well except for a small error which was quickly corrected.
Make sure that the balance owed is minus the deposit (if you sent one). The final amount owed did not reflect my deposit of $1k. They apologized and quickly emailed me a corrected document.

The HSH is a great place. I have weeks 4 & 6 in units 214 and 224.  I spend week 5 at the Marriott Beachside with my Marriott Rewards points.

-


----------



## cubsrule

thanks beaglemom.

I love key west and hope HSH works out well for us.


----------



## Creekway6

Creekway6 said:


> While I was prepared to do more, I stumbled upon a $1 1400 point week at Wild Oak.  It was just submitted today.  I'll update here on how it fares in the ROFR.



Just received notice that Hyatt waived its ROFR on this contract.  2 bedroom, week 41.  Given my intended use (occasionally off-peak weekend and mid-week stay), I think we will be happy with this.  I know I'm happy with the initial price point.


----------



## Lingber

ntsmith said:


> I have also heard that they have been exercising for Coconut Plantation units as well.  Could that be due to the new buildings coming in 2017?  What's going to happen to the CP mfs once the new buildings open?  A huge increase maybe?.



Does anyone have any information or is able to point me to info on new buildings for 2017 at Coconut Plantation?


----------



## TBipp

Just closed on a week 7, Diamond, 2200 points at Beach House for $8000.  Hyatt did not exercise ROFR.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Congratulations, We added a week at Beach House also. Hyatt has not been exercising their right lately. They bought a lot back one month then seemed to stop


----------



## lux35

Beaglemom3 said:


> Sorry, I haven't seen that. Only the actually sales are listed. The last time I looked at the list, Hyatt wasn't exercising any ROFRs that I know of.
> 
> I have a call into a timeshare broker acquaintance. She has some expertise with Hyatt resales .
> 
> Is there a particular resort or resorts you'd like me to ask about ? I'd be happy to.
> 
> -


May I get her contact for hyatt resale? We just stayed in SA Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch and attended their sales presentation. We loved it but not at 20-32k. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaglemom3

lux35 said:


> May I get her contact for hyatt resale? We just stayed in SA Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch and attended their sales presentation. We loved it but not at 20-32k.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



This could be construed as advertising. If my post gets deleted,  please PM me.

  Her name is Jean Thoms  http://timeshare-resale.com/jean-thoms-owneragent/ 

Wild Oak listings:  http://timeshare-resale.com/time-sh...ing_wp_cron=1450979016.3065419197082519531250  She knows Hyatt very well. I was impressed.

ETA:  Be sure to negotiate. 

-


----------



## lux35

Thanks alot, I will contact her and report back. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaglemom3

lux35 said:


> Thanks alot, I will contact her and report back.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



  She's very honest, sincere and professional.

  Be sure to negotiate on Wild Oak.

  Good luck.



 =


----------



## Beaglemom3

Here are some more listings on another site which I haunt. There are some good prices here, too.

http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Timeshares-for-sale/San-Antonio/Texas/Hyatt-Wild-Oak-Ranch/


Da fine print.
Disclaimer: I have purchased one Hyatt Sunset Harbor from Fidelity via myresortnetwork.com and one Hyatt Sunset Harbor from Jean Thoms at Paradise. All went well.

I have no financial interest or potential financial gain in recommending these agents, nor would I accept any.


-


----------



## lux35

Beaglemom3 said:


> She's very honest, sincere and professional.
> 
> Be sure to negotiate on Wild Oak.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> =


I'm new to this and know nothing about negotiations. I own in New Orleans with Wyndham but I think I lucked up on that one. I like what I heard with Hyatt but sticker price was a NO. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaglemom3

lux35 said:


> I'm new to this and know nothing about negotiations. I own in New Orleans with Wyndham but I think I lucked up on that one. I like what I heard with Hyatt but sticker price was a NO. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Just ask the agents if they think the seller might consider lowering the price unless it's a highly sought after week/unit/location and you'd rather not chance losing it. I did this with my Sunset Harbors.

I recommend myresortnetwork.com  - See my other post.


-


----------



## sjsharkie

Beaglemom3 said:


> Just ask the agents if they think the seller might consider lowering the price unless it's a highly sought after week/unit/location and you'd rather not chance losing it. I did this with my Sunset Harbors.
> 
> I recommend myresortnetwork.com  - See my other post.
> -


Agree with this.  Diamond weeks do carry a premium, but I can't imagine any other week at Wild Oak would be highly sought after in particular.  You probably will be able to negotiate a lower price on those.

If you need a specific week, then I can maybe understand paying what is asked, but if you have flexibility, you should be able to negotiate a good price.

-ryan


----------



## Beaglemom3

sjsharkie said:


> Agree with this.  Diamond weeks do carry a premium, but I can't imagine any other week at Wild Oak would be highly sought after in particular.  You probably will be able to negotiate a lower price on those.
> 
> If you need a specific week, then I can maybe understand paying what is asked, but if you have flexibility, you should be able to negotiate a good price.
> 
> -ryan



Well put, Ryan. 

Although a nice resort, Wild Oak is not as sought after as some of the other Hyatts. That being said, if you like and it want it, do inquire as to a lower price as it seems to be a buyers' market on Wild Oak units.

0


----------



## lux35

Beaglemom3 said:


> Well put, Ryan.
> 
> Although a nice resort, Wild Oak is not as sought after as some of the other Hyatts. That being said, if you like and it want it, do inquire as to a lower price as it seems to be a buyers' market on Wild Oak units.
> 
> 0


Good to know and I will report back what I find or do .

Thanks all. This site is awesome! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## ntsmith

*I did it!*

Since I'm the original poster, I just wanted to update this thread!  I was able to find two Florida weeks and both passed ROFR!  The process was long, but totally worth it in the end! I am very happy that things worked out. I have already reserved two weeks for 2016 at the exact resorts I wanted during the exact weeks I wanted!  The reservation process was painless!  You just have to learn the system and plan ahead!

I hope ROFR works out for those of you still looking to purchase!  Don't give up!


----------



## TBipp

ntsmith said:


> Since I'm the original poster, I just wanted to update this thread!  I was able to find two Florida weeks and both passed ROFR!  The process was long, but totally worth it in the end! I am very happy that things worked out. I have already reserved two weeks for 2016 at the exact resorts I wanted during the exact weeks I wanted!  The reservation process was painless!  You just have to learn the system and plan ahead!
> 
> I hope ROFR works out for those of you still looking to purchase!  Don't give up!



Congratulations!  Welcome to Hyatt!  :whoopie:


----------

